
Show HN: CCS811 indoor air quality sensor driver in Rust - eldruin
https://blog.eldruin.com/ccs811-indoor-air-quality-sensor-driver-in-rust/
======
eldruin
My platform-agnostic CCS811 air quality sensor is now complete.

